# Riding In Manhattan



## aitch (Apr 10, 2005)

Hey everyone; Just getting back into riding and wanted to know If there are any riders who want to hook up every once and awhile?


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

aitch said:


> Hey everyone; Just getting back into riding and wanted to know If there are any riders who want to hook up every once and awhile?


Go to www.nycc.org

Rides for all different levels. See a ride you like and you want to do it, show up. If you are not in the mood, don't. Between March and October at least 1 ride at almost every level every weekend.


----------

